
Brain-computer interface to control virtual reality system - ForHackernews
https://medium.com/neurable/announcing-the-worlds-first-brain-computer-interface-for-virtual-reality-a3110db62607
======
cjbprime
I wonder what the entropy (bits per second) is.

